# Norco Atomic 2007 Anzugsmomente



## Bikemeister1984 (16. September 2010)

Hi,
wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine liste für das Norco Atomic07 bezüglich der anzugsmomente für den rahmen bzw hinterbau hat.

MfG


----------



## Indian Summer (16. September 2010)

Hi Bikemeister1984

Verweise Dich am besten auf folgenden Fred, der Dir die Antwort gibt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

